# White EE HM x White EE HM



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

A friend of mine had a nice pair of aquastar imports that were not cooperating in the spawn tub so she left them with me while she went on a holiday to give them a try. After a couple fails finally some success 3 weeks ago. We have a nice tub of very white fry. After a reconditioning we tried again last night and yahoo they are already wrapping and doing a fine job. They are getting good at this finally! We may get 2 spawns from them now and this makes me really excited :-D 

The boy










The girl



















The pair working on spawn 2 Hard to get a good pic...they don't like me lifting the card. Ok you get privacy I will be back.



















The 1st spawn tub when they were 5 days old.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gorgeous! Cant wait to see more baby pics when their a little bigger. They are going to stunners!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Subscribe. I cannot wait to see how these babies turn out!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

*heavy breathing* that is literally the fish we want. A white EE halfmoon. *drools* Oh why do you have to be in Canada. Shipping would be killer if I could even get the fish. Cause if those fry are anything like their parents I would have loved to buy one. 

Subscribing. At least I can watch them grow.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been waiting for this thread ! Yup, yes, uh huh, I would like all the fry including mom and dad, that's an order! 

Can't wait too see the fry when thy grow!!

But seriously? Why in Canada


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful <3 Those babies are going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

Would you be selling any of the babies when they're old enough? They are gorgeous I'd love to buy one if possible...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh yeah there should be lots for sale. Because.....the second spawn just hatched!

The Dad was removed, he did a terrific job and just ate a pile of bloodworms he was so hungry. It took awhile for this pair to get the mating process all figured out. The parents came out in good shape, Iam so happy with them right now.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Glad they are doing good! The Parents are so beautiful~<3


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

Could you message me when they're ready?


----------



## Wiccandove (Aug 14, 2014)

I would also be interested in some of your beauties! I'll be watching this thread but if you don't mind sending me a message when they are ready would be awesome


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How are they doing?


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Following! What a gorgeous pair!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

That is literally my dream betta right now...*dies of want* Too bad I don't have an extra tank or money for shipping...White EE HM is the one I want next...*drools*


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Update please :-D


----------

